# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Agalychnis callidryas

## Martin

September last year, me and my girlfriend started to create a good terrarium for some Red eyed tree frogs. Many Expos, shows and thousands of hours of search later, we finally got the inhabitants of the tank. On the 11th of September 2011, 24:00, we got them. One male, and one female _agalychnis callidryas._ A friend of mine went to the largest Expo in Europe, the Expo Hamm in Germany, and that's where he found us a breeding group of two males and one female. Unfortunately, one of the males did not make it, and it really torments my soul...
The two that survived the journey to their new home seems to be doing fine. As soon as I put them in the enclosure, they began to explore (since the lights were off when they got in, in the middle of the night). When we got up this morning, they were fast asleep on the same pothos leave (the female on top of the leave, the male under it). They stayed there the whole day. About 10 minutes after the lights went off in the evening, they started to explore their new home once again, climbing on every leave and exploring every inch. Right now, I actually here them call, these two distinct different sounds. It thrills both mine and Marléne's heart to know that our beautiful tree nymphs are finally here  :Smile: 

We only have two pictures, since we do not want to disturb them when they're settling in. In about 30-45 days, there will be more pictures of them. I do believe that both pictures are of the male, but it's hard to tell.





If you want to see the enclosure, check out my album!


If you want to know more about our journey, check out these two blog posts. I will write a third (and last) part on how we finally got them, but that will not happen tonight. Perhaps tomorrow or the day after that.

http://www.frogforum.net/blogs/viper...es-part-1.html 

http://www.frogforum.net/blogs/viper...es-part-2.html

PS. To backtrack a little bit, one of the males did not make it. I don't want to make this thread about Dexter, the poor fellow how passed away, since this should be a thread of happiness. However, I have some pictures of him, to get some help determined the cause of death. So if anyone have the time, expertise and are willing to help, please PM or leave a visitor message, and I'll give you the pictures. DS.

----------


## BG

I'm so happy to see you have some nice frogs. I heard  the European shows blow away the US shows. I know some one thats been to Germany and brought back some frogs back in the days. If you don't mine me asking what did you pay for the trio. Just curious to compare the prices here.

----------


## Martin

Well, I can't compare to the shows in the US since I've never been to one. However, I can tell you the price! 220 euro for the trio, but my friend managed to bring it down to 215 euro. That's about 300 USD or 2000 SEK for three (well, two...) frogs. I could have paid alot more than that, so I'm very pleased.

----------


## bshmerlie

Congrats Martin on the new frogs.  Its nice to know that our Frog Forum Chat Coordinator now has actual frogs.   :Stick Out Tongue: 

I think 215 Euro is a good price on a breeding group of frogs that have proven so difficult to find over there.  You can't really compare prices on frogs from one part of the world to the other.  They are so common here and many people are breeding them that is why our prices are lower.  But if you look at the trouble people in Europe and Canada are having trying to find them I personally would spend what ever it took to get a quality pair.  The thing you need to do is really establish a breeding program and start promoting them in the hobby over there.  We get people asking for them all the time. Please work on being THE supplier of Red Eyes over there so I can refer people to you for frogs.  

Good luck with them Martin

----------


## Martin

You're words are full of truth Cheri! Like I said, the money was not really an issue, we would have given him any amount of money, as long as we got the frogs. And yes, I give you my word, we are going to breed them. My goal is to establish the red eyes in Sweden, and then expand to the rest of Europe with healthy, captive bred red eyes. They are too a too amazing creature to go unnoticed in Europe.

----------


## bshmerlie

Hmmm...How to tell which one is the male and which one is the female? This is the surest way.

----------


## Martin

No mistaking the frogs there! The female is quite much larger than the male, but it's hard to know when you only see them one at a time (and when you've only seen them a few times).

----------


## Amy

Congratulations Martin!!!!  They are beautiful frogs.  Look like it was well worth the wait!

----------


## Martin

Yes Amy, now that we have them, the wait was nothing!
 They were really active this night as well, exploring everything. They should soon go into hiding mode and stay that way until they are feeling secure again. Not many dubias have been eaten, 2 at the most. I will exchange them tonight with fresh ones, since these seems to be a little bit slow now. The female is now fast asleep on the exact same spot at yesterday, but I can't find the male. A good indicator that the terrarium is working as it should  :Smile: 
 The male kept calling every now and then throughout the entire night. It makes you sleep very well.

----------


## Heather

They are beautiful. I'm glad they are happy in their new home. Will you post more pictures as the days pass? They are my favorites  :Smile: .

----------


## BG

All the the best with Cheri's idea Martin. I'm with it 100%.  Pal we can always use more frogs ,especially retf.  Good luck again, I truly mean it.

----------


## Martin

> They are beautiful. I'm glad they are happy in their new home. Will you post more pictures as the days pass? They are my favorites .


  Thank you! Yes, I will update it with info and/or pictures whenever I can. However, I want to keep the pictures amount very limited when the light's out (i.e. when they're active), so they can settle in. However, I have some sleeping pictures of them (or, just the male in this case).





> All the the best with Cheri's idea Martin. I'm with it 100%.  Pal we can always use more frogs ,especially Red-Eyed Leaf Frog.  Good luck again, I truly mean it.


  Thank you BG. I will keep tracks of everything when the breeding begins.  







Some of the sleeping pictures:





 I really like this picture. He seems to "enjoy" the sleeping so incredible much.




If a mod thinks this is better suited as a blog, please let me know and I'll gladly move it.

----------


## Heather

Awe! So cute. I love how they curl all up like that. So precious  :Smile: .

----------


## Christine

How fun to hear of red-eyes in the UK!  I love these frogs and rescued four of them!  A guy did not want his 'frog' anymore that he bought at an expo.  To my delight there were 4 red eyed tree frogs in the ten gallon - not 1 for $40!  I had to nourish and feed them well.  They look beautiful now. It took awhile for the 4 of them  to mature so I could house them with my own red-eye.  All 5 of these proved to be female.  I rescued another frog and he is the male of the group.  He tried mating them all, but I read somewhere that they should be at least 2 yrs old.  Next year will be awesome!

For a proven pair, that is the way to go!  You are fortunate to have found this pair!

----------


## Raya

I'm very happy to hear that you finally got your red-eyes! They are such cute little critters.
You've built them an awesome viv too, looks great! 

I wish you good luck with the breeding!

----------


## bshmerlie

> If a mod thinks this is better suited as a blog, please let me know and I'll gladly move it.


No this is the perfect place.  Everyone likes to see each others new frogs.  Thanks for sharing more pictures.  Maybe you can get one tonight when he wakes up...unless you're worried about bothering him.

----------


## Martin

> I'm very happy to hear that you finally got your red-eyes! They are such cute little critters.
> You've built them an awesome viv too, looks great! 
> 
> I wish you good luck with the breeding!


Thank you, my fellow swede, both for the compliments on the frogs, and on the terrarium! I think it turned out great. My girlfriend will take a good picture of the tank tomorrow, and we'll enter it in the Enclosure of the Month again. Don't think we have any chance of winning, but it's fun anyway!




> No this is the perfect place.  Everyone likes to see each others new frogs.  Thanks for sharing more pictures.  Maybe you can get one tonight when he wakes up...unless you're worried about bothering him.


Ok then, I'll keep the updating here then! I'm not taking any pictures tonight, I do not want to bother them. I'm instead building a camoflauged bunker and training my night-vision. Trying to get a glimpse of some feeding action, in a stress-free way :P

Actually bought some crickets today, just to spice up the menu. So both dubias and crickets tonight. I really want to make sure they're both eating (I know the male is), so I figure the odds are better if there are two kinds of food.
It took under 20 minutes for them to wake up, after the lights turned off, since the first call came after 20 minutes.

----------


## Martin

Just a quick little update from last night. They appear to both have been eating, since 10 dubias are gone and found 2 piles of digested food. Never actually got to see anything... Man, gets dark in their tank!  :Smile:  Perhaps, someday, they'll teach me the true art of night vision. I'll try to take one photo tonight. 2 at max.

----------


## bshmerlie

> They appear to both have been eating, since 10 dubias are gone and found 2 piles of digested food.


Two piles of digested food?  They don't vomit.  All you should be finding is little poops.

----------


## Martin

Yeah, that's what I found. Just tried to use another word for "poop"  :Smile:  They did not vomit, no worries.

----------


## Martin

I tried to take a single picture, but it turned out real crappy. I'll try another night again. I'm more sure than ever that they're both eating now, so everthing's great in there! Today, I had the most amazing experince. I actually woke up around 08:30, by the calling of the male. That's just incredible.

I'm thinking about breeding moths as additional feeders to the dubias. If anyone have any ideas, tips or knowledge about this, I woul greatly appriciate it!

----------


## Brian

> Today, I had the most amazing experince. I actually woke up around 08:30, by the calling of the male. That's just incredible.


Cool! Do you have a way of recording the sound? That'd be neat. :Smile: 




> I'm thinking about breeding moths as additional feeders to the dubias. If anyone have any ideas, tips or knowledge about this, I woul greatly appriciate it!


Waxworms turn into moths fairly easily.

----------


## BG

Hi Martin,how is your groda.lol

----------


## Martin

[QUOTE=UncleChester;77121]Cool! Do you have a way of recording the sound? That'd be neat. :Smile: [quote]
I only have my cell phone, and I doubt that will make a decent recording. I'll try though and post it here, if I manage to get something!




> Waxworms turn into moths fairly easily.


 Ah, great advice! I've search for moth-ideas, but didn't found much, and now I see why... Didn't occur to me that the larvae actually meta-morphed to something, silly me. I might try to setup a wax worm colony and try to feed the frogs some occasional moths. I just need to do more research about the moths as actual feeders (if there's anything harmful about them, if the could be a danger to the plants etc. etc.).




> Hi Martin,how is your groda.lol


Grodorna mår bra, both of them!

----------


## Brian

> I just need to do more research about the moths as actual feeders (if there's anything harmful about them, if the could be a danger to the plants etc. etc.).


I believe the moths don't actually eat at all, just the larva. In any case, the average lifespan of a moth that's been released into one of my treefrog vivs is about 2 seconds :Smile: . If you happen to come across the nutritional content of the moth form, I'd love to see it though. I've only seen values for the larva.

I don't know if there's much of a difference between them, but the waxworms typically available for feeders here are of the "Greater" variety, _Galleria mellonella.
_

----------


## Martin

> I believe the moths don't actually eat at all, just the larva. In any case, the average lifespan of a moth that's been released into one of my treefrog vivs is about 2 seconds. If you happen to come across the nutritional content of the moth form, I'd love to see it though. I've only seen values for the larva.


Treefrogs sure seems to love moths! Sadly, I have not found any nutrition values about the actual moths. However, if they're used as an occasional treat, the the values shouldn't be a problem (unless they're extremly high in something). IF I find anything, I'll let you know!




> I don't know if there's much of a difference between them, but the waxworms typically available for feeders here are of the "Greater" variety, _Galleria mellonella.
> _


Yes, this seems to be the case here as well. I'm getting some second thoughts about it, since they moths have a wingspan of 30–41 mm according to Wikipedia. This seems a little bit to large for my red-eyes. I'm guessing the moths are at a constant size, since they do not eat (like you said), so I can't use the "baby moths" either.
I'm guessing the Smaller wax moths are smaller, but they seem to be hard to get.

----------


## Brian

Maybe I should revise that to "the waxworms available here are typically sold as _Galleria mellonella_", because now I'm doubting what kind I get :EEK!: . Mine have a wingspan closer to 20~25mm and nothing approaching 40mm. It could be their living conditions stunt their growth or I have the Lesser version.

In any case the wings are flimsy and crunch up easily :Smile: , so it's more the body size that I'd look at for feeding purposes.

----------


## Martin

UncleChester, I feel that we're derailing quite a lot from the topic. However, I would love to continue our conversation about this. PM will be sent in a few minutes.
A small update from this evening:
About 2 minutes after the lights went out, they woke up. Their day/night-cycle seems to be very good. I tried to take two pictures today, but they didn't turn out well... I'll post them anyway, but they are crappy pictures, I warn you. It seems like one of them are taking all the food, so I might have to add more dubias than they would eat, just to make sure both are getting some. As you can see in the pictures, one of them are really comfortable in being around the feeding dish. The other one are sitting above it (as you can see on the picture, you just have to look more closely on top on the picture), and it does not have any powder around it's mouth like the one I know ate do.





EDIT: And yeah, we're having a temporary feeding bowl-setup, since we had a slight problem with the original one. That's why it looks strange.

----------


## bshmerlie

Looking at the picture of him sitting in the bowl he looks very healthy.  If he's a bowl hog you can always add another bowl. Or nudge him with your finger telling him to move on.  Sometimes they'll sit there for hours.  Or you can get a bigger bowl.  Don't worry about them getting too fat.  Red Eyes don't get obese like Whites tree frogs.  And if they start looking too plump just skip a day.  I feed mine every day but you don't have to.  I just like to keep them on a ritual.  Its gets their lazy buts out of bed and I get to see them all everyday around the food dish. Its a way to ensure that I see them all to make sure they all look healthy everyday.

----------


## Martin

Marléne succeeded in taking a pretty nice picture today. I'm guessing it's the female, since this one was quite much larger than the other, which we saw but could not take a picture of. She looks really fat, might just slow down with the feeding a few days. I'm looking forward to introducing the night-light, when they have settled in, so I can easier monitor if both are eating.
Also, this one in the picture always stays very light green. The smaller one, probably the male, change to a very dark green colour at night. A good way to keep them apart, when you can't judge by size.

The two _Dracaena sanderiana_ were a very good plant choice. Directly after the lights are turned off, they head over to them, one frog on each sanderiana. I highly recommend them to anyway planning to keep red-eyes. I'm guessing it's because they're both placed in the waterfall, and they go to the top, and on their way they're crossing the food bowl. So they can sit on them and look down the food bowl, or go to the water fall via them. When they're down staring the food bowl down, they proceed to using every other plant in there.

----------


## Heather

Very nice! He looks happy  :Smile: .

----------


## Martin

Four days since my last post, time for a small update.
Both frogs are still doing excellent, and they both seem perfectly settled in already. One thing that really surprised my is that the already, after not even 2 weeks, know when it's food time and when it's time to wake up. I obviously keep the lights on a timer, so they get the day/night-cycle they need. Just a minute or so the lights go out, I pour the feeders in the bowl. So, they both wake up (just sitting in the same place, not actually moving until the lights are off) just a few minutes before it turns dark. Then, when it actually turns dark, they both begin the gentle climb to bottom of the tank to feed on some deliciously dusted roaches.

Here's a picture of the female, just 30 seconds before the lights goes out. What struck me is that incredibly small pupil (at night, you can barely see the redness, that's how big the pupil gets). They truly are night-lovers:


So, if things continues to progress as well as it has so far, we'll start the breeding process in a few weeks, by lowering the humidity to create the dry season. After that, it's monsoon time! And then, with some help of romantically croaking mp3.-files, there will hopefully be some fertilized eggs.


Bonus picture:


Same picture, close up:

----------


## bshmerlie

They both look to be doing fantastic. Thanks for the updated pictures.  I truly hope you have great luck with them.  God knows Europe could use more Red Eyes.

I heard my male Waldo doing the shaking thing again last night but I was too tired to get up and film him. I'm going to catch him in the act here this weekend...I promise.

----------


## Martin

> God knows Europe could use more Red Eyes.


Amen!



> I heard my male Waldo doing the shaking thing again last night but I was too tired to get up and film him. I'm going to catch him in the act here this weekend...I promise.


You better! Can't wait to see it in action!

----------


## Niels D

> dubias.


You're feeding dubias? That's good food. I'm making a setup for breeding them for our animals. Do you breed them too?

Really nice animals of course. I'm going to Hamm Germany in december. It's a 2 and a half hour drive, but it's worth it. (For a Dutchman it's a pretty long drive, considering our country isn't longer than 400 km) Are you going as well?

----------


## Martin

> You're feeding dubias? That's good food. I'm making a setup for breeding them for our animals. Do you breed them too?
> 
> Really nice animals of course. I'm going to Hamm Germany in december. It's a 2 and a half hour drive, but it's worth it. (For a Dutchman it's a pretty long drive, considering our country isn't longer than 400 km) Are you going as well?


Yes, I feed dubias as a staple diet, which I breed. They're a very good food, much better than crickets if you ask me.

I'm not going to Hamm in December I'm afraid. Living in the northern part of Sweden, my road trip is more like 2200 km or something like that. I would kill to have Hamm just 2½ h away  :Wink: 
These frogs were bought in Hamm September, but I did not go there personally. A friend picked them up for me, while he was there.

----------


## Niels D

At least you're living in a more beautifull country than The Netherlands. Are there any expo's in Sweden? We only have a few, so we rely on Germany for a great deal.

----------


## Martin

> At least you're living in a more beautifull country than The Netherlands. Are there any expo's in Sweden? We only have a few, so we rely on Germany for a great deal.


I've left you a visitor message on this topic!

 This night is great! First of all, I got to see the male shed his skin! Being a snake-person by heart, I've really looked forward to seeing this in action. Didn't think I would see it so soon though! It was really amazing. What's also amazing is the pace that they learn things. They already know that lights out = feeding time, and they immediately rush to the leaves over the bowl to wait for the food-drop. This evening, they were very impatient. This is what I found when I was about to feed them, just a few minutes after the light turned off:



 So, I went to get the food (which took 10 seconds), and this is what I found when I got back:


That's the male reaching down to the feeding bowl... I haven't even put anything in there yet! So I waited a minute or two for him to move, which he did (he sat his skinny button on the side of the bowl) and then added the dubias, after which they both immediately started to eat.
And one more thing... The male is really calling a lot tonight. Like, every 5 minutes! I like it.

Sorry for the bad pictures, I'm really not a photographer... Marléne (my beloved girl) on the other, is! So here's a bonus picture from the male, after a night of vigorous eating...

----------


## bshmerlie

Martin, I love your little updates.  I feel your excitement when I read you posts.  Big Mama (my Xanthic female) use to sit in the bowl waiting for the crickets to come.  After a few times of dropping them on her head she now sits on the rim to wait for them. 

 I set up a tripod with a night vision movie camera to catch my little dude shaking his butt.  I don't think anybody has filmed this in captivity before so Im really hoping he does this for me.  Im going to scream like a little girl if I can get some good video.  He seems to do it the couple of hours before dawn. I trimmed back my monstrous jungle so I can get a clear view.

----------


## Martin

> Martin, I love your little updates.  I feel your excitement when I read you posts.  Big Mama (my Xanthic female) use to sit in the bowl waiting for the crickets to come.  After a few times of dropping them on her head she now sits on the rim to wait for them. 
> 
>  I set up a tripod with a night vision movie camera to catch my little dude shaking his butt.  I don't think anybody has filmed this in captivity before so Im really hoping he does this for me.  Im going to scream like a little girl if I can get some good video.  He seems to do it the couple of hours before dawn. I trimmed back my monstrous jungle so I can get a clear view.


Thank you for the kind words Cheri, I really enjoy giving updates so I'm glad someone enjoys reading them  :Smile: 
I can't wait to see the video, get it uploaded ASAP! By the way, do all of you crazy americans have a nightvision camera with tripod just laying around..? I don't even know where to start looking for one.

I sadly don't have a picture tonight. I want to give them a brake, since I took a few pictures both yesterday and the day before that. They did brake my heart a little bit though... They did not get any food today, and yet they both sat on the rim of the bowl, waiting for the food... They sat there for at least two hours. So we're probably rearranging the feeding schedule so that they get fewer dubias every day. It's the same to them, it' just easier on me, hehe.
The covered side is being removed, a little bit every second night. So in a week or so the "settling in phase" is officially over. Although they settled in great after a few days, but better to be safe than sorrow. 
Oh, one final thing. They male seem to poop directly on the base of one of the plants. Organic fertilizer, aw yeah!

----------


## Martin

It's been almost a month since the last update, so I figure it's time again (not sure if someone reads it though  :Wink:  )!

The couple have now lived here for about a month, little more than that. And as far as I can read from them, they are both thriving in their terrarium. They are both active at night, sleeping through the entire day, eating as they should etc etc. The plants have grow even more since then, but I don't have a decent picture of it right now. However, just look at my photo album latest picture and just imaging a lot more plants!
We had to add a second food bowl though, since the female tend to jump right in the bowl and then she justs sits there, eating. Now with two bowls, they can both eat whenever they want, without need to pay attention to what the other frog is doing. 

So, now that it's been a while, and the female have got some weight to her, it's time to start the breeding project. We will gradually lower the humidity and not add much moist at all until it reaches a low enough level. After that, it'll be dry season time, with much scares food and much lower humidity, only the waterfall as a water source. After that, we'll start the heavy rain and hope for the best. I already have 6 people here in the vicinity that would like to buy baby red eyes, so I'm hopeful. Just need to find a good recording of other male red eyes calling, to increase the males lust and willingness to party hard! If anyone have a good recording of this, please let me know!  :Smile: 

Let me end todays update with three new pictures, one of the male and two of the females. These creatures really are the pinnacle of glorious evolution.

Female:






Male:



And one more thing. I accidentally recorded my male calling (however, it's not a good one, therefore I don't think it'll work as a breeding-enhancer.), so if you want to know how one of their call sounds like, check it out. It's a extremely short (1-2 sec) and bad quality... but still:
http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/b4...Grodl%E4te.wav


 EDIT: Changed the picture of the male, since I uploaded the bad picture...

----------


## Heather

How exciting! Good luck with the breeding. They are both beautiful and should definitely have some beautiful offspring  :Big Grin: . Do you ship to Pa? I can't wait to see more pictures!

----------


## Martin

Thank you Heather! If the children are merely half as beautiful as the parents, they'll still be amazingly beautiful  :Wink: 

I'm not sure what Pa is, but I'm pretty sure I can't ship there. I will only be able to sell within Sweden at first, and not even by shipping (just driving to deliver or that people pick them up at our apartment). Our goal is to provide the Swedish froggers with a reliable source of healthy, captive bred red eyes. After that, we'll try to setup everything to ship safely and legally within Europe.. We will probably never ship to the US, because there's really no need. You have the species in abundance in the hobby already.

----------


## Heather

This is true. We are pretty lucky here.

 I will likely purchase from joshsfrogs again. It's tough not being able to pick out the exact frog though. You get what they send. My baby Bubbles is from there. She is very pretty, although does have a few of the white natural spots. 

I found my Stickers at a local pet store and she is beautiful. They rarely order in frogs though. It was just my lucky day  :Smile: . 

That's awesome! Forgive me, I had forgotten you were from Sweden  :Smile: . I often just read the articles and don't really look at profiles.

----------


## Martin

It's now official a dry season for the little frogs. Poor guys, so dry in there compared to what they're used to. I just hope it'll pay off in the long run.
Everyone loves pictures, right?

Female:


Male:

----------


## rosaphile

Oh my goodness, they are so beautiful! I am definitely going to have to keep RETFs someday.  :Big Grin:   Best of luck with the breeding program, I'll be watching this space!

----------


## Heather

Beautiful!

----------


## Martin

Thank you for the kind words!  :Smile:  They really are beautiful.

Turns out, our terrarium is pretty good at maintaining a stable humidity at good levels... This is good, of course, but not when trying to simulate a dry season.
We've turned off the ReptiFogger completely, removed the one small cover of the small mesh. We've also turned off the UTH that are used to create more humidity. The waterfall is turned off (but is still used as a water bowl). Now, after all this, the humidity is at about 50% during the day (after slowly dropping over a 2 day period), which is good. However, when the night approaches, it's still reaching levels near 80%. So, we went shopping today and this is how it turned out. Hopefully, this little bad boy will help lower the humidity during the night It'll be used with both a dimmer and a timer.

----------


## Badger

Looking good, I think the fan will help a lot at night. How old are they, or did you get em as froglets?

----------


## Martin

I don't remember exactly how old they are (I do not have the paper right here), but about 2 years old. They were bought at this age as proven breeders.

----------


## Badger

Awesome. Do RETF's have to aestivate before breeding?

----------


## Martin

No, they do not aestivate, but they can enter some sort of semi-brumation state when it gets incredibly dry, in order to maintain moist. This is not necessary when breeding though, since it's more of a emergency action. However, they do need a seasonal cycle, since they breed when the rain season begins. This happens after the dry season, so need to simulate both these seasons in order to breed them, which is what we are doing right now.

----------


## Badger

Ahhh, now the drying out makes sense. Good luck, and keep us posted!

----------


## Martin

The monsoon is upon us! We've now started the rainy season with all its glory, and one night have past so far without any luck, but there's still a good chance we might get some eggs.
What we have done to simulate it:

1. The water fall is once again operational.

2. The fogger is on constantly, but on the lowest output level.

3. The pump used for the waterfall now seconds as a "rain pump". One hose is running from the pump up to the top of the tank, so the water falls down to the waterpart to simulate actual rain a bit more.

4. The mossy frogs have so kindly allowed the red eyes to borrow their rainsystem (the Exo-terra Monsoon), which operaters about 20 seconds ever hour (during the day). At night, it's on much more.

5. The food stocks are once again flourising! Plenty of food of different kind are once again aviable.

6. Our stereo is constantly playing recordings of red eyes calling to set the mood for them.

Wish us luck and let's hope we get some eggs!

----------


## Martin

Amplexus achived!!

----------


## Martin

> Amplexus achived!!


We actually got a picture of it now that they're sleeping.

----------


## rosaphile

The happy couple!

Congrats on your success thus far!

----------


## Badger

Awesome!

----------


## Raya

Big congrats! Hope it continues to go as you've planned.

----------


## Heather

Awe! Congrats!  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

Thanks alot everyone! They're still in amplexus and have been the entire night and the entire day. So tonight they get another shot at producing some eggs. Fingers crossed everyone!  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

> Thanks alot everyone! They're still in amplexus and have been the entire night and the entire day. So tonight they get another shot at producing some eggs. Fingers crossed everyone!


Hi Martin
Wow! I'm so exited for you.
I'm sure you will let us know as soon as it happens ! 
What would hand out when eggs hatch?-_chocolate covered crickets_  :Big Grin: 
Lynn

----------


## Martin

Urgh, I don't deal with hellspawn (aka crickets). Chocolate cover Dubias on the other hand!

----------


## Lynn

> Urgh, I don't deal with hellspawn (aka crickets). Chocolate cover Dubias on the other hand!


Whatever floats your boat !!

----------


## Martin

A little update of what's happening in the love chamber:
 The male have departed from the females back, after sitting on her for a little over 24 hours. She is actually sleeping now (it's almost 2 AM here, so she "shouldn't"). I don't think they laid any eggs, but she is very much smaller than what she was when he was on her. Like, half her size. I'll have to do a thorough search tomorrow for any possible eggs.
The male however, is obviously not satisfied... He still calls constantly while moving around to find the perfect place, and often from the highest points in the tank (where he seldom is normally). So, if they did not lay any eggs, they still have a few days to produce. I reeeeeeaaaaaaally hope they do...

A few pictures of le sexy time:

----------


## Heather

Lol! Awe! A little love making. I hope you'll have offspring soon  :Smile: .

----------


## Martin

It is with great sadness I say that this breeding atempt is basically over without any eggs at all. We originally planned to keep the breeding season going this night and the next, but it's quite clear that it's over already. The male have completly stopped calling like he did during the first day (you can easilly tell when they're calling for mating and when not). All in all, we saw them in amplexus three times over the last few days, where the first time lasted over 24 hours. Still, no eggs were laid  :Frown: 
I'm not sure what went wrong. Perhaps the waterpart is too small, perhaps they did not have good spots enough to lay eggs, perhaps the dry season was to short. Perhaps it just didn't happen for natural reasons. Whatever it is, we're going to try again in a few months (2 or so), with som small adjustments to increase the chances of offspring.
Of course we're really bummed out about this, but we at least we have the experince of trying it, so we can make it even better next time.

Thanks everyone for keeping your fingers crossed for us!

----------


## Heather

It was with great effort on your part. Perhaps next time. Keep up the good spirits! You've done a great job!

----------


## Martin

Until the next breeding attempt (or until anything exiting happens), this will pretty much be a place where I show you guys pictures of the frogs, since I don't have much else to report right now.

Finally got a picture of the vocal sac. He is not calling in the exact moment I took the picture, but he did a few seconds before and a few minutes after:

----------


## Lynn

Martin,
Wow ! There are sure lots of views on this thread!
All the photos are great .
Lynn

----------


## Heather

He's cute! Great picture.

----------


## Martin

Just want everyone to know that we are currently having the second breeding attempt. This time. the dry season was longer, and we made a real rain chamber. Hopefully, this will do the trick. If not, we'll just have to keep improving our methods until next attempt. Everyone, keep your fingers crossed!





Also, there will be some more pictures of the frogs tomorrow (some time ago since I updated this thread, unfortunately), if anyone is interested  :Smile:

----------


## Niels D

Good luck. Hope it will work!

----------


## Raya

That rainchamber looks great! Hope it works out better this time and ends in some offspring for you.
Getting more and more interested in starting a project like this myself. It sounds like alot of fun  :Smile:  

Keep us posted!

----------


## Martin

Thanks Niels D and Raya! I got to say that it's looking grim, as the rain period is coming to it's end in a few days, and still no eggs. I'm hoping for some last minute egg-laying, but I don't think that will happen.
Raya, you should start one of your own breeding projects! We need more frogs in the country  :Smile: 


Three new pictures to show (or "new" rather. They are from a few weeks back, but I never uploaded them):

Female:





Male, filled with water from a recent soak... That's why he looks strange:



There have been a request of a description om how I made the rain chamber, so that's coming up as well within a week or two, when the frogs are back in the normal enclosure and when I have the time to write it. But it was nothing fancy, really...

----------


## dendromad

How long do you have the rain chamber running for? What is the temp and humidity in the rainchamber? Did you cool them down a bit before hand? I usually find adding cold water to the bottom for a couple of days before turning on the pump and heater works well. Then after a few days turn the heater on to get it nice and humid then turn the pump on. I find it also works better if you can turn the pump off occasionally even at night on one or two days, as long as it stays humid. I usually leave mine in for a week before stopping.I bred mine recently and the males (I reccomend having more than one as the competion helps) were in and out of amplexus for about the first 3 or 4 days and then one pair laid on the 5th morning. The other female didn't look like she was readykeptkicking the males off.

----------


## Raya

> Thanks Niels D and Raya! I got to say that it's looking grim, as the rain period is coming to it's end in a few days, and still no eggs. I'm hoping for some last minute egg-laying, but I don't think that will happen.


Oh, that's too bad. But I'm sure you'll succeed if you just keep trying and maby making small adjustments. Do you have plans to acquire more red-eyes for this breedingproject or are you gonna keep trying with these two?




> Raya, you should start one of your own breeding projects! We need more frogs in the country


Yeah, maby I should!  :Smile:  Not sure I have the right connections to get my hands on a breeding group/pair though.
As I have said in your Theloderma corticale thread, I'm building a viv for Theloderma asperum. Maby I should look into getting a group for breeding those. Would be awesome :P

----------


## Martin

> How long do you have the rain chamber running for? What is the temp and humidity in the rainchamber? Did you cool them down a bit before hand? I usually find adding cold water to the bottom for a couple of days before turning on the pump and heater works well. Then after a few days turn the heater on to get it nice and humid then turn the pump on. I find it also works better if you can turn the pump off occasionally even at night on one or two days, as long as it stays humid. I usually leave mine in for a week before stopping.I bred mine recently and the males (I reccomend having more than one as the competion helps) were in and out of amplexus for about the first 3 or 4 days and then one pair laid on the 5th morning. The other female didn't look like she was readykeptkicking the males off.


Hmm, interesting method with the cold water. Might try that in a later attempt, got some other things to tweak first though! The thing is, everybody kept saying that the hard part will be getting the male to want to breed without any competition (we bought 2 males and 1 female, but one of the males did not make the trip back home from Germany, due to a heating problem in the buss  :Frown:  ). However, the male have been climbing onto the female both breeding attempts (as you can read earlier in the thread, the first attempt started with 24 h amplexus). The problem seems to be that the female is not ready to lay eggs. The frogs were bought as proven breeders from a reputably breeder, so I know she have laid a lot of eggs before we got here.
(And yes, we did have a dry season before the rain season, as required (less food, colder, less humid, shorter days))




> Oh, that's too bad. But I'm sure you'll succeed if you just keep trying and maby making small adjustments. Do you have plans to acquire more red-eyes for this breedingproject or are you gonna keep trying with these two?


Well, as you know, we bought 2 males and 1 female, but one of the males did not make it. So yes, we do want more red eyes, both females and males (I have space in their terrarium for more frogs), but that most certainly means that we need to either visit Hamm, or get someone we know to go there. Needless to say, it's quite the hassle, and not exactly cheap either. But yes, we're going to continue try with these two, since I know the female is capable of laying eggs, and that male-competition does not seem to be the problem.






> Yeah, maby I should!  Not sure I have the right connections to get my hands on a breeding group/pair though.
> As I have said in your Theloderma corticale thread, I'm building a viv for Theloderma asperum. Maby I should look into getting a group for breeding those. Would be awesome :P


You definitely should! I could be wrong, but I don't think I've seen asperum in Sweden, at least not since I got into the hobby!

----------


## Lynn

Martin , 
Do you realize that there are :
"Replies: 77 and Views: 1,643" on this thread , last I noticed.
Lynn

----------


## Martin

> Martin , 
> Do you realize that there are :
> "Replies: 77 and Views: 1,643" on this thread , last I noticed.
> Lynn


Hehe, yeah, I did notice. But don't worry, 3/4 of the visits are just me anyway, so don't take it to seriously  :Wink:

----------


## Martin

Post relocated by member to;  http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...n-chamber.html

----------


## Lynn

Martin,

"Even though no-one might read it, it was fun to write"
Are you kidding !!! This is so great!!! 
I have read it twice, ALREADY. 
Thank You !

Lynn

----------


## Don

You should probably post this in the as,  Setting up my rain chamber, or similar titled in the vivarium or Tree Frogs sections of the forum.  Reads great.  :-)

----------


## Martin

> Martin,
> 
> "Even though no-one might read it, it was fun to write"
> Are you kidding !!! This is so great!!! 
> I have read it twice, ALREADY. 
> Thank You !
> 
> Lynn





> You should probably post this in the as,  Setting up my rain chamber, or similar titled in the vivarium or Tree Frogs sections of the forum.  Reads great.  :-)


Thanks a lot, both of you  :Smile: 

Don, I'll move to a new thread then, and perhaps just leave a link here to that thread.

----------


## Lynn

> Thanks a lot, both of you 
> 
> Don, I'll move to a new thread then, and perhaps just leave a link here to that thread.


Hi Martin, 
I think the link idea is great, as this thread has many hits. 
I have been reading it since your first post!
I would continue to follow this information within the original post? (or both  :Smile:  )
Great idea !!!! 
This way your thread ( the original) the " breeding attempts, rain chamber results,documentation and rain chamber instruction"  will not be interrupted?

Don't know ?  I enjoy all of it !! I could sit here and read forever!!!
Lynn

----------


## Martin

Ok, this became quite messy, hehe. What DonLisk, flybyferns and myself are referring to is this:
http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...n-chamber.html

I decided to move it to another topic, to clear things up.

----------


## Martin

Wow, the male is really trying his best to grief me. The rain season ended over a week a go, and this morning my girlfriend woke me up with "eeh, honey, why are the red eyes in amplexus...".Guess he still gave a lot of sexual tension just waiting to get out... I don't expect any eggs from this, probably just a fling  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

> Wow, the male is really trying his best to grief me. The rain season ended over a week a go, and this morning my girlfriend woke me up with "eeh, honey, why are the red eyes in amplexus...".Guess he still gave a lot of sexual tension just waiting to get out... I don't expect any eggs from this, probably just a fling


Martin,
Red Eye Tree Frogs have "flings"?
It is possible you may be hanging around us waaaaaaaay too much.     :Wink: 

Anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed it not a "fling".
They just wanted to 'dis' you. lol

Pictures , If you can ?
EXCITING!

Lynn

----------


## Martin

Hehe, of course I did not mean fling in it's proper meaning. It was more a way to describe that she is probably noy able to leg eggs right now, and that the amplexus will be for nothing. Don't worry, I'm still stricly against anthropomorphism  :Wink:  
Not sure I can get a picuture of it, since they're quite well-hidden.

----------


## S13

Coming from a recently new Red-Eyed keeper, this thread is totally awesome. I really hope you succeed with the breeding process.  I will definitely be keeping my eye on this thread.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Martin

> Coming from a recently new Red-Eyed keeper, this thread is totally awesome. I really hope you succeed with the breeding process.  I will definitely be keeping my eye on this thread.


Glad to see it's appreciated! And thank you, I'm sure we'll succeed with the breeding at some point, it might just take more attempts  :Smile: 

Got another nice picture of the male yesterday, with his vocal sac expanded (after they departed from each other, like I thought they would). Just ignore the flash from the camera...

----------


## El Mago

Hi Viper,

It's been a pleasure reading your post.

I'm from Argentina, and about an year ago bred this amazing frogs, if you want to, I can post some pics of the all breeding process.

El Mago

----------


## Martin

> Hi Viper,
> 
> It's been a pleasure reading your post.
> 
> I'm from Argentina, and about an year ago bred this amazing frogs, if you want to, I can post some pics of the all breeding process.
> 
> El Mago


Glad you enjoyed reading it. I'd be happy to talk to you about the breeding. I will send a PM later today. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

Almost a month since last time, so I figured it's time for some more pictures, if anyone's still interested. Some pictures are good (and if they are, my girlfriend took them) and some are bad, but with a good motive, so I'll post them anyway.





















She must've eaten a lot that night... She almost looks like a White's :P

----------


## Lynn

The are beautiful!  :Frog:   , Martin.

----------


## Brian

Nice update :Smile: . I think the 2nd and 3rd pics are my favorites, they show off the blue on the limbs very nicely :Smile: .

----------


## El Mago

I'll share with you some pics too... Hope you enjoy them!

----------


## earthtiger

Hi,




> 


any updates on the development? ...just curious and like to see such photos! =:-)

best regards,
Martin

----------


## Martin

I would appreciate if in-depth discussion about others breeding attempts could take place in their respective thread/PM/visitor message  :Smile: 

It's been a while since I updated, so I'll try to post some pictures later on. But I have other good news. I'm getting one additional male and female in about a week, from a breeder in Holland. That'll boost the breeding project immensely. Can't wait!

----------


## earthtiger

> But I have other good news. I'm getting one additional male and female in about a week, from a breeder in Holland.


CB or WC ones? At the show in Hamm beginning of March, there where offered plenty of huge WC ones. AFAIK they where imported by a dutch importer.

----------


## Martin

> CB or WC ones? At the show in Hamm beginning of March, there where offered plenty of huge WC ones. AFAIK they where imported by a dutch importer.


Garanteed CB frogs. I will not lay my hands on anything wild caught. I understand that's one problem with Hamm, since you're allowed to trade with WC anyway you want.

----------


## Lynn

> I would appreciate if in-depth discussion about others breeding attempts could take place in their respective thread/PM/visitor message 
> 
> It's been a while since I updated, so I'll try to post some pictures later on. But I have other good news. I'm getting one additional male and female in about a week, from a breeder in Holland. That'll boost the breeding project immensely. Can't wait!


Hello Martin,  :Pride: 
What  GREAT news!
Good luck.
Can't wait to see photos !!!!
Lynn

----------


## Raya

That's really good news! Hope it works out great with the new guys.

----------


## eloyhouse

first of all congratulations on this excellent work, any new on the progress?? by the way do you have any pics of the rain chamber and their cages pleas??

thanks in advance

regards

----------


## Martin

Thanks everyone! Actually, I have even better news. Turns out, the 1 new male and 1 female actually are 2 new males and 1 new female. This means we're going to have 3.2 which is awesomely epic for breeding purposes. Next time we try to breed them, we have the odds with us!  :Smile: 




> first of all congratulations on this excellent work, any new on the progress?? by the way do you have any pics of the rain chamber and their cages pleas??
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> regards


Like I said, we're getting an addition of 2.1 in a week, and after that we're going to wait a while before trying to breed again, to make sure all the frogs are healthy. But I can provide you with some pictures:
Rain chamber

My album with enclosure pictures
But please notice that there's a lot more plants new, since these pictures are outdated.

----------


## eloyhouse

thanks for the pics and very nice rain chamber and terrarium.
keep us updated on your breeding projects.
regards

----------


## Tom

Hi
I'm also going to get RETF
I've planned something cool and I also want to breed them
whats the best constillation for breeding? 2 males 1 female?
how old do they have to be able to breed (i don't know how to say in english, maybe sexual maturity?)
can you maybe also tell me how they are kept during the winter? i didnt understand it exactly
6-8 weeks with less heating and humidity?
is it ok when i just dont heat and leave them at room temperature? and whats meant by keeping them dry? how much humidity do they mean?

I know.. los of questions, but please help me  :Smile:  im looking forward to your answeres!

----------


## Martin

Some pictures of the new frogs (and some of the old ones) for anyone that's interested. They're all living together now, but some of the pictures are from the quarantine tank.

The old male:






The new frogs:






























Some amplexus action (not going to produce eggs)


And a very lucky mid air action shot:

----------


## Raya

Great pictures! They have such awesome mix of colors!

Best of luck with the breeding too now that you've got some more frogs in there.

----------

